# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Gantry robots, Gudel Group, Langenthal, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufactures - Gudel Group

gudel.com/products/robots/gantry-robot

----------


## Airicist

Gantries : Gudel Booth Video

Published on May 14, 2015




> Gantry robots from Gudel are standard modules that can be ordered in virtually any length, and robots can be mounted on top, on the side or underneath. This saves space and increases the reach and value of automation.
> 
> Gantry robots that are made with standard, single-source parts are preferable for many reasons. This video showcases the best in linear motion technology which is fully, vertically integrated into Gudel gantry robots.

----------


## Airicist

Gudel TMF-5 - TrackMotion Floor mounted Drive Axis

Published on Sep 30, 2016




> - Static Loads up to 10 tons, Dynamic Loads to 6 tons
> - The TMF-5 length can be selected in 1m increments, from 3m to any length desired
> - Helical and hardened racks, with matching pinions and proprietary high-performance right angle gearboxes
> - Noise emmissions of only 75dB(A)
> - Standard length frame sections are used to reduce delivery lead time

----------


## Airicist

Gudel TMF-6 - Heavy-duty TrackMotion

Published on Sep 30, 2016




> - Robot weight incl. payload up to 13,3 tonnes
> - Compact and durable design
> - Variable adapter plates for easy connection of robots and tool holding devices

----------


## Airicist

Gudel roboSpeed - Increase the output of your industrial-scale press lines

Published on Sep 30, 2016




> - Maximum flexibility in all axial directions
> - Shifting units integrated into the crossbars
> - Performance up to 21 SPM
> - High compactness in the die area
> - Automatic tooling change

----------

